# Scorpions lead the way



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Took my scorps out for a routine stroll successful as always. Thanks Mr Bill they are still doing the job


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You have such a ready supply of squirrels, you should open a squirrel canning factory!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> You have such a ready supply of squirrels, you should open a squirrel canning factory!!!
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Not a bad idea Mr Charles cheers buddy


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Scorpions are the future my friend!!! And you own two of the best  nice kills!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You and that Scorpion are a deadly combo . Mepps fishing lure company uses squirrel tail on their in line spinners . They used to buy them from hunters for that purpose . Maybe you can cash in on all the tails you harvest .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I do Mr tree the thing is they used to pay a dollar a tail now it's more like 10 cents but I think I got couple bucks in tails lol


----------

